# another sick pigeon--paralyzed?



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi, everyone--I just found a sick young feral pigeon in the street. I don't have much hope that she's going to make it, but I'd like some suggestions. She won't drink water (I put her beak in some, but she wouldn't drink), and she pecked at some bread, but didn't really eat (she also hasn't "pooped", and I've had her here for over an hour. Both legs are limp and inoperative, and she's breathing pretty hard. I also fell her breastbone pretty easily. Is there anything I can do? So far I've just been holding her to keep her warm and let her feel safe. Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pierre,

Can you get some electrolytes .. like unflavored Pedialyte for human babies? Or dissolve a Tums in water? Syringe the liquid to the bird. The bird is most likely dehydrated and vitamin and calcium deficient. If so, we need to get it rehydrated before worrying about getting it to eat. It also needs to be kept very warm and as stress free as possible. Can you fix a box for it with a towel in it and a heating pad or even a light bulb for extra warmth (being careful not to "cook" the bird)? Though you are trying to help by holding the bird, this is probably quite frightening for the youngster and getting it into a warm, secure box might be better.

Keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Pierre,
This bird could have been hit on the spine causing paralysis to legs. If you can get the pigeon to a vet for a steroid shot, it couldn't hurt. The bird's gasping could mean that it is in pain.
The other possibility is one of infection. The first thing that often goes in a bird when there is an infection, is the legs so I would also give an antibiotic.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How young is the pigeon, Pierre? Could she be a breeding hen? (They can start breeding at 4 months). Can you examine her vent and see if everything is normal? (If there are signs of an egg don't try to remove it!)

Fred, could this be egg binding or post egg laying paralysis? If so, how could the hen be made comfortable until a vet is consulted?

Cynthia


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for replying, everyone! We went out for a couple of hours, leaving the pigeon in a box with paper towels in a warm part of the house. She doesn't seem to be afraid of me (I'm pretty good at calming pigeons). She's pretty small--I can't imagine that she's more than a couple of months old. I went to the vet to see if they'd sell me some Baytril, but they'll only do that if they give her an exam--and I HONESTLY don't have the money for that at the moment. I just tried to give her water, and I think that she took a few drops. I'll keep trying. No sign of an egg--it looks like she sort of pooped, but it's just a green watery stain on the towel.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Cynthia,
It could be so many things including what you suggested but this is a young bird so I tend to doubt it is an egg binding situation. 
Who knows? I wish we could reach through the computer screen and take a good look at these birds.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Pierre,
Believe me, I understand your situation all too well. It always seems to come down to what vets charge.
Look, try your best. Can you hand feed this bird soaked Purina Puppy Chow or equivalent?
If this is starvation, the food has a lot of vitamins and minerals plus a fair amount of protein. If she is starved, she may be too weak to eat on her own. She really needs seed but in this condition, dog food is more readily digestible. It sounds like there is no food in her from the way you are describing the droppings.


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Purina Puppy Chow is actually something I have here already! I'll give it a try, and let you know.


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, that seemed to scare her and tire her out (she's fast asleep now--I know that they don't sleep that soundly unless they're exhausted), but I think that I got a little wet kibble into her. I'll try more later--a little bit at a time is best, right?


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Pierre,
Yes, a little bit at a time in the beginning. If she can hold the food and droppings start, give her some more this evening and if she holds that down through the night, then give her a larger volume every twelve hours. If she is ok, droppings will come more often as the week passes. Don't forget that dog food is going to produce wetter droppings. The droppings will be green at first as her body ejects all the excess bile in her system. Little by little, the droppings will turn more brown.
After a few days, if she is holding her food, start her on seed.
This all assumes that she isn't sick, just exhuasted from starvation. Keep seed and water by her at all times whether she eats it or not.
Please keep us up to date on the progress.


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

O.K., I'm a little slow. I was just assuming that she would only be able to eat soft food, but when I put some seed in with her she ate it as fast as she could. I'm still worried about her legs--they have no strength whatsoever.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Pierre,
We don't know if she was paralyzed from an injury or has an infection or is starved out. The first thing to go in a starvation episode is the legs. The calcium gets sucked right out from them.
Do you have access to a pet store? Getting an antibiotic and putting into water is better than nothing. At least some Tetracyclin will into her system. It is far from the best way to dose a bird but it's better than nothing.

[This message has been edited by fred2344 (edited May 10, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that she is eating! Perhaps calcium and vitamin D will help if this is a calcium deficiency. It sounds likely as she is weak but hungry!

Cynthia

[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited May 10, 2003).]


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Tomorrow I'll try to get some tetracycline or something from the store. I REALLY appreciate everyone's help--my husband looks at the site and is amazed that there are pigeon-freaks like me out there (actually, he's pretty sweet about it, and brings me sick/injured pigeons that he finds--he still thinks it's a little weird, though!).


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Weird is good.


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Absolutely!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't forget the calcium and vits!









Cynthia


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

She's doing pretty well this morning--eating and drinking, and much more alert--but no change with her legs. I'm pretty sure that she was starved because of what happened to her legs--not the other way around. There's no reason that I can think of for her not to have been able to get food like all of the other pigeons in the area, except that she lost her ability to get around. I'll get to a pet store for medicine & vitamins today (if they're open).


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning,
Sounds like you are doing a wondeful job. 
I would like to thank your husband for being so understanding. I do hope he realizes the difference he is making in each & every pij he rescues. He may not think of it as such, however, he is as instrumental in attempting to save the life of a pij as you are.
You make a wonderful team.
Cindy


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you--that was very sweet. Well, I know that you've all got other birds to tend to, but if anyone has any ideas on the following, I'd appreciate it (1) I could be wrong, but I don't think that Cleo (my son named her this morning) will get the use of her legs back. I'd like to keep her, but I need to think of ways to keep her comfortable and safe (it's hard for her to drage herself over to the food and water, etc.)--any suggestions?; (2) I'm still looking for a home for my other,"slightly disabled" pigeon, especially if I'm going to look after Cleo I just don't have the facilities to keep 3 pigeons, and Cleo will definitely need more care)--does anyone know of a really good person in or near New Jersey who would adopt a pigeon whose wing was broken, but can still fly a little? There was a third thing, but I forget what it was! 
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Nancy,
To be 100% honest with you, there are very few or no rehabilitators who would agree to keep your Cleo alive and there is nobody who has the resources to keep Cleo going. There are so many birds like this one. The general philosophy is that if a bird can not be released back into the wild, it should be put down. You don't have to prescribe to that at all because you seem willing to keep Cleo.
The very first thing I would do is to get her to a vet for a steroid shot. It sometimes takes pressure off the nerves and if it does, she may regain at least part of her walking ability back. I'm pretty sure that she suffered nerve damage in the spine because both legs are equally affected. If you can do this, do it as soon as you can before too much atrophy sets into the nerves and muscles.
She needs a clean cage bottom or abscesses can develop on the breast. A soft towel to give her support to lean on would be good.
Putting her food and water close by is a definite plus. 
Once she gets stronger, there is a possiblity she could fly. Birds need their legs to push off from the ground but obviously there is a problem with Cleo being able to do that. She may still be able to somehow get off the ground.
A vitamin and mineral mix dissolved in her water would be very helpful for her to regain some of her health.
There may come a time when you realize that she is not happy and the quality of life is not going to be a good one. There is time to make that determination but if you see that it is not going well, please keep the option open of humanely euthanising her. If that becomes necessary, please understand that it will be the best thing you could do for her. She cannot put herself to sleep and if she is suffering, has to continue to suffer but this is an option open to you at any time. First see how she is doing and how you feel about this. Don't forget that you have to do what is best for her no matter how badly you may feel about it.
I hope you post an update. We here are all concerned about these birds and do take every one of them to heart.


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Actually, I found a pigeon 5 years ago in NYC, and he had exactly the same problem--no use of his legs. We kept him for a few weeks, and then my husband convinced me to have him euthanized. I cried for about 3 days, and I still feel awful about it now. I definitely understand what you're saying, and you're right in saying that I need to think about her rather than my own feelings. But I do want to give her a chance. I'll see if I can get her the steroid shot when I have some money available, and hope for the best! Thanks again.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nancy,

Our Terry found a pigeon that had flown into a window and lost the use of both legs. She kept her for two years and sadly she died last week. I think that she had a happy life with Terry.

I have one that is badly disabled with nervous damage after having PMV. She cannot fly and often has fits when she walks and has great trouble picking herself up again. When she does, she shakes herself down and marches over to her favourite place where she sits and watches the world go by. Many people would say she should be put down but she is a feisty happy pigeon who wants to live. How could I deprive her of that wish?

Cynthia


------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I can vouch for Cynthia's PMV pidge, Nancy.

She is amazing! Now warmer weather is here, if Cynthia gives her a little bath when the others have bathtime, Feefo will lay down on the big towel sometimes in the sun and look so well and bright eyed you'd never think she was disabled.

When one puts her food and water down (it gets moved around to where she is lounging) she seems to revel in attacking intruding hands with her beak and really hangs on - the dreaded hand always has to retreat so Feefo can be triumphant









She still 'flirts' if a male pigeon pays attention to her, as well!

John


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

I believe it. I've had my pigeon, Pierre, for over 3 years. Her wing is broken beyond repair, but she's still feisty, and loves being held and petted. When I let her walk around the room, she comes over and crouches at my feet until I scratch her head--she's my "lap pigeon". It's not easy for her but, as long as she gets a lot of attention, I think she's pretty happy (I could be wrong, but I don't think so). I'm really glad that I didn't have her euthanized when the vet told me that she'd never fly again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nancy,

It's Terry here .. Bandit's Mom .. see her pics at http://www.rims.net/bandit.htm. 

Bandit never recovered from her inability fo stand and use her legs and feet. It =is= a real challenge to care for a bird in this condition. I can't tell you what is best in your situation, so will only tell you what I did for Bandit during the two years she was with me. Sadly, she passed away a short time ago. I don't regret what I did as Bandit was a spunky little girl with a great big attitude who wanted desperately to live. I gave her that for two years .. I wish it could have been more but sometimes things happen for the best.

Anyway, get some bubble wrap (the plastic with air filled bubbles), cover it very, very tightly with an old towel (but not one with holes or strings), and put it on the cage or carrier floor. Take other old towels and roll them tightly into cylinders and place these around the sides of the container to act as bumpers. You must watch constantly that the bird does not develop the equivalent of bed sores from dragging around by the wings and beak, and if so, you have to treat them.

My Bandit even laid eggs .. although they were strangely elongated because of her condition. Still BanBan did so very well up until the end.

I really think you need to get the bird to an avian vet and see what he or she recommends before deciding what to do. As Fred suggested, a steroid treatment may do the trick .. then again, it may not.

You've got some difficult decisions to make, and I don't envy you. In any event, I wouldn't give up a bird you have been caring for in order to make room for this new one. The odds are not in favor of the new arrival, but only you can decide what to do.

Terry Whatley


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the tips--it's going to be a real challenge to keep her comfortable. I will get her to a vet, though (it's just hard in this area to find a vet's office that you can get out of for less than $150, and even harder to find an avian vet). I wasn't giving Thomas up just because he'd be replaced with Cleo--I've been trying to find a home for him for about a month and a half--when I adopted him from a rehabber, I didn't think he could fly at all--but he can, and I just don't have a big enough, secure enough place to keep him happy. So PLEASE, if you know of anyone who can give him a wonderful home, please let me know!
Anyway, Cleo is doing well--still very alert, and eating, drinking, and doing business--but she's still breathing pretty hard. I told her about all of you guys!


----------



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

Why don't you take Thomas to Berkshire Bird Paradise, www.birdparadise.com. Peter is a wonderful man and I'm sure your bird will enjoy a happy life.

Ouch, my disabled pigeon, has both legs paralyzed. I found him about 3 years ago and, due to our love and care, he still keeps going. We keep him either on his 'belly',on a very soft towel, or on his back in an upright position. You can see his pictures in the Gallery. 

Ouch is an amazing pigeon who has adapted very well to his 'new' life. He has learned to 'call' us when either is hungry, needs to poop or wants my wife to hold him and be petted, he travels with us all the time(by car only, so far), takes a bath whenever feels like, he's preening along with my other parrots and takes a nap like a baby.

But, yes, he needs special care and we have to be around him and sometimes it's not very easy. But we love him so much, and we do everything we can to better his life.


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll look into Berkshire Bird Paradise as soon as I post this--thanks!
From all I've read here, and from my own personal feelings, I don't think that I could possibly have Cleo "put to sleep" (I have such a strong aversion to killing ANYTHING that we have a major mouse problem in our house!).
Cleo becomes much stronger every day--yesterday she almost managed to flap herself off of the ground. She seems pretty calm, and fairly trusting of me. This morning, though, she did the most enormous, egg-shaped pigeon business that I've ever seen--I can only imagine that she must feel much better with that gone! Any ideas on what, if anything, it might mean (perhaps a hint as to the paralysis)? Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Nancy,
Your continued care of Cleo is wonderful, many thanks.
The only time Jesse appears to have quite large droppings is when she is about to lay eggs or is sitting on them. There is a bit of an odor as well. 
This is not to say Cleo is going to lay any eggs, rather just a thought. Paralysis most certainly could be a factor.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

bumping up


----------

